# 2 Shots At A Can Mid Air *2



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

What kind of sorcery is that?! Dude, you're the reload master!
P.S. do a tutorial


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Aras said:


> What kind of sorcery is that?! Dude, you're the reload master!
> P.S. do a tutorial


tiz black magic... or Jedi


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i'm speechless... luckily, i'm not talking!!
dude, that is AMAZING how did you do that!?!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is AMAZING! Would love to see the camera angle of you loading and shooting. Hint, Hint


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

alright , vid coming up .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great shots....what 'tis the secret?

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

no secret , just a fast reload !! , i did a video but its not very clear , ill re do it tomorow as its dark now


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Ry-shot said:


> no secret , just a fast reload !! , i did a video but its not very clear , ill re do it tomorow as its dark now


which is it then Ryan... Black magic or Jedi?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad ass as usual!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No doubt about it you're the king of the reload! Looks like you might be able to get 4 or 5 shots on it eventually if you can keep it bouncing upwards from each shot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

schweeeeet!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow. speechless.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that is serious.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The man is AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is cool


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> No doubt about it you're the king of the reload! Looks like you might be able to get 4 or 5 shots on it eventually if you can keep it bouncing upwards from each shot.


yeah , im aiming for that


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks guys .


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Not only fast reload, you the can both times ... awsome.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Lots of fellow shooters have many years of shooting experience and have not come near your Gifted Ability. You are opening up a whole new vista for the slingshot with your natural talent. You prove that the slingshot can no longer be thought of as primitive, and in your hands it is a marvel to watch.
Awesome.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> Lots of fellow shooters have many years of shooting experience and have not come near your Gifted Ability. You are opening up a whole new vista for the slingshot with your natural talent. You prove that the slingshot can no longer be thought of as primitive, and in your hands it is a marvel to watch.
> Awesome.


thank - you . i get me a better camera , the thing i use goes crazy in the light when it dosent have time to focus lol


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

[sub]I quit.







[/sub]


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> [sub]I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL !!!!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

we're not worthy!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

rem50 said:


> we're not worthy!


lol


----------

